# Auto FP high speed sync, wirelessly?



## gl600 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello,
This is probably directed at Nikon users although I am sure that there are some Canon guys out there who know about this too.
Question: Is there any way to use Auto FP high speed sync with off camera flash? I know that if I use the Nikon CLS it is possible, but is it possible with radio triggers or any other way?
Thanks!
(Btw, the reason why the CLS would not be sufficient for me is if I want the flashes on a light stand in such a way that the commander flash will not be visible to the remote flashes.)


----------



## KmH (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes, you can do FP sync with OCF if the radio triggers you use can handle the it.

Using CLS and SU-800 instead of a commander speedlight can many times over come line-of-sight issues. I have also extended CLS line-of-sight coverage by using reflectors to get the light around corners.


----------



## gl600 (Apr 19, 2010)

Cool, thanks.
Do you know of any examples of triggers (brands/ models/ a specific setup) that can handle going up to 1/1000th and preferably above?
(Currently I'm working with an sb-900, sb-600, Vivitar 285hv and a bunch of cactus v4's)


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes, it is possible...but you have to work within the CLS system. 

Auto FP (HSS in Canon speak) is done by pulsing the flash in a low powered, rapid burst.  Do have this feature with an off-camera flash, you need full communication  just like when the flash is on-camera.  Wireless CLS allows for this, so you should be able to do it with the SB900 & SB600 you have now.  The Vivitar does not have this feature (AFAIK).

Of course, you have already found that using the Nikon (or Canon) wireless system can be limited, especially when outdoors.  That is why many people use radio triggers instead.

So if you wan the cool features of the built-in system, but also the reliability of a radio signal...there are a few options.

The first (and maybe best) options is from Raddio Poppers.  For this to work, you need to get a set of devices, one goes on your master unit and one goes on your slave unit.  It's basically piggy backs on the built-in system and transmits the signal with radio waves.

The other option would be the new Pocket Wizards...but I don't think they have released the Nikon versions yet...and they are still trying to work the bugs out of the Canon models which came out last year.


----------

